# Quota Hunt



## Buckman18 (Aug 17, 2018)

I submitted an app for a quota dove hunt. Any idea when we will get word on the drawing?


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 17, 2018)

I just checked online  and was selected on London farms which hunt did you put in for?


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 17, 2018)

My first pick was lower broad river, then Clark hill, then oconee. I’ve never been to any of those. I just checked online and ‘still processing.’

Where is London Farms, I’ve never heard of that one?

Edit: I was selected was Lower Broad River. Looking forward to it!


----------



## fredw (Aug 17, 2018)

I received an email this afternoon letting me know that my application had been processed and a priority point added to my account.


----------



## Abbhudson (Aug 17, 2018)

My dad and I were selected for lower broad River. I hunted it 5 years ago and it was a decent shoot. 

Anyone know how the field looks this year?


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 17, 2018)

I got Lower Broad river, Never been up there but Ill see how it goes. As long as its not 100F. If so yall have fun sweating it out..


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 19, 2018)

Abbhudson said:


> My dad and I were selected for lower broad River. I hunted it 5 years ago and it was a decent shoot.
> 
> Anyone know how the field looks this year?



http://www.gon.com/news/wma-dove-fields-forecasts


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 20, 2018)

I got picked for Albany Nursery in Region 5. Never been before, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## cam88 (Aug 21, 2018)

MY wife and I got drawn Oconee.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 21, 2018)

cam88 said:


> MY wife and I got drawn Oconee.



We were drawn for Oconee as well.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 22, 2018)

I got drawn for Lower Broad River, I read where it was rated as fair and planted in wheat.


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 22, 2018)

I put me and my dad in for Blanton Creek. With a priority point each. 

Problem is, I forgot to actually select Blanton Creek, and just submitted a points only application.


----------



## Wood999 (Aug 25, 2018)

Blanton Creek had an excellent 1st hunt last year. I was done by 5pm and I am a lousy shot. I got rejected this year.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 25, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I got picked for Albany Nursery in Region 5. Never been before, so I am looking forward to it.


Should be a good hunt with all the rain we’ve had. We got selected for Chickasaw. I will tell you not to go to Albany Nursery unless it’s a quota! The next day there will be enough people there that you’ll have no more than 10 yards between hunters, lol.


----------



## secerator (Aug 28, 2018)

Me and 2 buddies were selected for Albany Nursery too. About 3h drive... Initially we decided not to go, but we changed our minds today and looks like we are going this Sat... This would be the first time hunting doves for 2 of us.
I'm reading on the internet about it now.


----------



## PHImech (Aug 28, 2018)

Secerator, some great info out there on the do's and dont's of dove shooting. Just to add my 2 cents, even if you aren't fond or wearing saftey glasses, do it. Lots of guys get way too excited and can't bear the thought of a dove flying by without pulling the trigger on it. Unfortunately, that includes low birds! Don't want to be downrange from those shots without some glasses on! Or even looking skyward when the pellets fall from the safe shots. Good luck, hope you have a fun safe shoot, and that you knock down a few birds!


----------



## PHImech (Aug 28, 2018)

secerator said:


> Me and 2 buddies were selected for Albany Nursery too. About 3h drive... Initially we decided not to go, but we changed our minds today and looks like we are going this Sat... This would be the first time hunting doves for 2 of us.
> I'm reading on the internet about it now.


Secerator, some great info out there on the do's and dont's of dove shooting. Just to add my 2 cents, even if you aren't fond or wearing saftey glasses, do it. Lots of guys get way too excited and can't bear the thought of a dove flying by without pulling the trigger on it. Unfortunately, that includes low birds! Don't want to be downrange from those shots without some glasses on! Or even looking skyward when the pellets fall from the safe shots. Good luck, hope


secerator said:


> Me and 2 buddies were selected for Albany Nursery too. About 3h drive... Initially we decided not to go, but we changed our minds today and looks like we are going this Sat... This would be the first time hunting doves for 2 of us.
> I'm reading on the internet about it now.



Secerator, some great info out there on the do's and dont's of dove shooting. Just to add my 2 cents, even if you aren't fond or wearing saftey glasses, do it. Lots of guys get way too excited and can't bear the thought of a dove flying by without pulling the trigger on it. Unfortunately, that includes low birds! Don't want to be downrange from those shots without some glasses on! Or even looking skyward when the pellets fall from the safe shots. Good luck, hope you have a fun safe shoot, and that you knock down a few birds! (sorry, didn't think earlier to reply to your post instead of the ongoing thread)


----------



## kenforbus (Aug 31, 2018)

Anyone get picked for Blanton Creek?


----------



## DSGB (Aug 31, 2018)

kenforbus said:


> Anyone get picked for Blanton Creek?



Which hunt? I got drawn for the second, along with two buddies.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 31, 2018)

DSGB said:


> Which hunt? I got drawn for the second, along with two buddies.




Same here!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 31, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Same here!



Maybe I'll pick the right field this year.


----------



## hoyt85 (Aug 31, 2018)

kenforbus said:


> Anyone get picked for Blanton Creek?



My brother and friend will be there tomorrow!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 1, 2018)

For those who got drawed for Lower Broad, I’ll be the reason the birds are going to be moving super fast because I’ll be doing a lot of missing today!


----------



## Mark K (Sep 1, 2018)

Chickasaw is a solid green field. Looks like a wasted priority point, lol. This is the kind of field I look for geese in. Not at all how it’s looked in years past.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 1, 2018)

Looks to be the same at Albany..have heard 3-4 shots..haven’t seen a dove..we used 2pts each and also 3.5hr drive one way..just to find out the other guys said there is a sign that said “baited field” so we decided to come over to another section and watch the butterflies flutter..what the heck..will they reimburse points?!?


----------



## Mark K (Sep 1, 2018)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Looks to be the same at Albany..have heard 3-4 shots..haven’t seen a dove..we used 2pts each and also 3.5hr drive one way..just to find out the other guys said there is a sign that said “baited field” so we decided to come over to another section and watch the butterflies flutter..what the heck..will they reimburse points?!?


So are you saying the quota field was baited?


----------



## Mark K (Sep 1, 2018)

Apparently Chickasaw was burned off early and with all the rain we’ve been having, it just reseeded itself. Any other year and it would have been a hunt to remember. Plenty of seed still on the ground, it’s just covered by 6-8” of growing millet.


----------



## cam88 (Sep 1, 2018)

Oconee hunt was slow as well. Shot at only two birds for the first 3.5 hrs we were there. Left early to get some lake time in plus watch some football. For those that were there how did y'all fair?


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 1, 2018)

Lower broad was so so. The field was rated ‘fair’ and the shoot matched the rating.


----------



## patcavscout (Sep 1, 2018)

Di-Lane was worth it. I was only there from 2 - 5 as well. Usually my opening day is rough on account of getting the cob webs out. Usually it 1 -2 birds with at least one I can recover. I sill had lost birds but I got 4 birds instead of 2. laugh all you want. That a 100% improvement in my book.

As for people that can actually shoot there were some folks straight killing it. It was a good day.


----------



## kenforbus (Sep 2, 2018)

Blanton Creek had a pretty good shoot.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Sep 6, 2018)

kenforbus said:


> Blanton Creek had a pretty good shoot.



Kenforbus,
Which field was the hot one this year?

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------

